# Millennium Mills March 2012



## KingLewis92 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry there aint an elaborate right up, You've heard it all before​


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good work, soooo need to get down to this place...!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 12, 2012)

rossd001 said:


> Good work, soooo need to get down to this place...!



Its defo worth it


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice one Lewis! 
Fantastic photos!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! I really need to get myself up here!

Thanks for sharing these


----------



## John_D (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice one :0) Love the Dempsey and Makepiece script. :wcool:The episode it refers to is [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb_26XEjkgk"]HERE[/ame] (the Millenium Mills bit starts at 5 mins in)

Continues .......... HERE


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 12, 2012)

John_D said:


> Nice one :0) Love the Dempsey and Makepiece script. :wcool:The episode it refers to is HERE (the Millenium Mills bit starts at 5 mins in)
> 
> Continues .......... HERE




Its good looking back over 20 years and seeing all that
at 5:04 in the video, Behind the woman is whats currently left of the Mill's, Is she walking into what was at the time also part of the Mills?


----------



## John_D (Mar 12, 2012)

KingLewis92 said:


> Its good looking back over 20 years and seeing all that
> at 5:04 in the video, Behind the woman is whats currently left of the Mill's, Is she walking into what was at the time also part of the Mills?


The bit at 7:20 onwards, in the first clip, was shot where your 12th picture was taken :wcool:


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 12, 2012)

John_D said:


> The bit at 7:20 onwards, in the first clip, was shot where your 12th picture was taken :wcool:



I noticed them big funnel's coming from the ceiling... In the video though it look although there was more than one main mills building?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photos!,thank you.


----------



## John_D (Mar 12, 2012)

KingLewis92 said:


> I noticed them big funnel's coming from the ceiling... In the video though it look although there was more than one main mills building?



There were three mills on the site, The Millennium Mill, The Rank Premier Mill ( part of which still exists attached to the east side of the Millenium Mill) and the CWS Mill, which was still in existence in 1986 but was demolished in the 1990's. I've done a screen grab of the building in the back ground, viewed through the door in the Makepiece and Dempsey video clip and I cant recognise it as any part of the outside of the Millennium Mill (no windows) and I suspect it is the CWS Mill and the building being entered was the Millennium Mill.


----------



## nelly (Mar 12, 2012)

Top stuff, this isn't the Lewis who posted sideways blurry photos from IDV!! Well done matey!!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 12, 2012)

nelly said:


> Top stuff, this isn't the Lewis who posted sideways blurry photos from IDV!! Well done matey!!



i learnt from the best


----------



## nelly (Mar 12, 2012)

KingLewis92 said:


> i learnt from the best



Cool, send me his email addy mate, I need some tips


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like an interesting explore! Thanks for sharing


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Looks like an interesting explore! Thanks for sharing



No problem...


----------



## mrmaddixmaddix (Mar 27, 2012)

I wanna get down here ... Isit easy to get in ... ???


----------



## nelly (Mar 27, 2012)

mrmaddixmaddix said:


> I wanna get down here ... Isit easy to get in ... ???



Yep!! Well, sort of !!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 28, 2012)

Great work mate. Particularly like the perspective of the third shot


----------



## EDITSELECT (May 29, 2012)

do you need to get permission to use this or is it just somewhere you can rock up to?


----------



## Seahorse (May 29, 2012)

EDITSELECT said:


> do you need to get permission to use this or is it just somewhere you can rock up to?



Go on... have a guess.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 29, 2012)

EDITSELECT said:


> do you need to get permission to use this or is it just somewhere you can rock up to?



 That is all!


----------



## KingRat (May 29, 2012)

EDITSELECT said:


> do you need to get permission to use this or is it just somewhere you can rock up to?



Some of you guys are so unhelpful. I honestly wonder how we got known as being one of the friendliest forums in the interweb!!

EDITSELECT, you can email the following and make a booking to view the site. There is a small fee but it goes to charity. Be sure to include your name, contact details and the number of people in your party. Don't take any more than 3 others or there won't be room in the van.

cityoflondonpolice.co.uk


----------



## Bambii (May 29, 2012)

Wow, incredible photos! Definitely need to work my way up to doing this place


----------

